# New to sand



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I got some play sand for my new build, so I rinsed it really really well then rinsed it some more. I put it in my tank today and it is cloudy which is what i expected, but i am curious if the dirt smell from the water is common, and will it go away?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

you mean the earthy smell? all tanks should at least have a faint earthy smell. if you are concerned about it, put some activated carbon in there for about a week or so. play sand is very dirty. But when I went sand, I never went back


----------

